# someone Link me to a good bike grease



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

As i start to work on my bike with my new stand, i'll need some grease!

What do u guys suggest and please provide a link. How fast do u guys go by your tubs of grease and how much and where do u use it on a bike?

as far as i know, every screw in the bike need some grease, where else?

have carbon seatpost, so no grease btwn seatpost&seat tube


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Ask Highdell


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

that mid size tube of blue grease (park?) works well...and will last a loooong time (you don't need to use gobs)...

but i gotta tell ya...you do not grease every screw on your bike.....like the screws holding your calipers to your bike for one.....that requires blu loctite.

and yes...no grease on carpet fiber.....i do however like to grease steerer tube and stem...handlebar and stem clamp.....seat rails......square taper BB....BB threads (unless you're using WI Icups)....crank arm bolts (sometimes....depends on the cranks)...pedal spindles.....and sometimes where the QR clamps....

wheel bearings depend on the wheel itself...some require loctite...some grease for pressed sealed bearings....

as for FS rigs and all the pivot points....check with your manufacturer....

PS - be careful with mating aluminum and ti parts...that requires a special anti seize lube.....and don't forget slick honey for fork stanchions.....red grease for some bearings.....and phils tenacious for winter SS riding (chain..and many other uses)....


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

If you're lightly greasing threads for installation - like for bottom brackets, cranks, pedals, etc, Park Tool Poly Lube 1000 is awesome: http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=8&item=PPL-1. I bought a tube of it ... two years ago? I've used maybe a third of it through a bike build, disassembly and reinstall of multiple parts, and let a friend borrow it for a bit.

For my chain I use Dumonde Tech green (BCL-Original). For three bikes I go through about one large tube/yr http://www.dumondetech.com/ProductBicycle.html


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

It takes a long time to use a tub of grease. You can probably get away with a normal sizes tube of Tri-Flow Clear Grease, Phil Wood or my new personal favorite Tri-Flow Red Grease http://www.triflowlubricants.com/Tri-Flow_Red_Grease.html or any quality water resistant grease...those just happen to be bike specific. It will take you a long time to go through even a small tube, unless you plan on cranking some bikes out.

Bottom Bracket Grease.
headset Cups Grease.
Depending on the headset grease the bearings.
Grease the shaft on all hollowtech style cranks.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

JPark said:


> Ask Highdell


:skep:
whatchu talkin' 'bout


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm cheap, I use regular 'ole white grease on most bolts, and blue loctite on the ones that need to stay put.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

emtnate said:


> I'm cheap, I use regular 'ole white grease on most bolts, and blue loctite on the ones that need to stay put.


Same here , Lubriplate 105 and Locktite 242 .


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I even used food grade grease on a few parts, we had a giant tube of it already loaded into a gun at work. If it's good enough for a fire truck, it'll work on a bike, right?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I bought some Park PolyLube 1000. I guess it's expensive, but for the amount you actually go through to maintain a couple bicycles, the cost is pretty insignificant. My biggest use is packing my Shimano hubs.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Park Polylube, slick honey, and Dumonde here too.

For the carbon, you should invest in some carbon lubricating compound. This Finish Line one is the only one I can think of right now http://www.finishlineusa.com/products/fiber_grip.htm there's a few others. It keeps the carbon from welding to the frame, is inert to the carbon so it doesn't break it down, and contains a "grit" that helps keep carbon pieces from slipping.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

whats the slick honey on the fork stancions for?

My lbs recommended Phil Wood grease: http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CM400B00-Phil+Wood+Grease.aspx?sc=FRGL

how is that compared to the Park Tools grease?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

^I've never heard of it and for good reason upon looking it up it is a grease for paint ball guns. I use tri-flow on my fork stanchions.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Dremer03 said:


> ^I've never heard of it and for good reason upon looking it up it is a grease for paint ball guns.


You are freak'n hilarious. Please don't _ever _stop posting!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

eatdrinkride said:


> You are freak'n hilarious. Please don't _ever _stop posting!


Am I wrong? Says on there official website "Slick Honey Grease set the standard in Paintball marker lubrication,"

http://www.slickhoneyusa.com/

Now if everyone who wrote Slick Honey, wrote Slick Honey Bike Grease there would be no issues. But Slick Honey Grease is for paint ball guns.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> ^I've never heard of it and for good reason upon looking it up it is a grease for paint ball guns. I use tri-flow on my fork stanchions.


Awesome !!!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Awesome !!!


Refer to my whole post, be specific...this is the beginner section  the next thing you no some guy is buying paint ball gun grease, not bike.



zebrahum said:


> Park Polylube, *slick honey*, and Dumonde here too.





CHUM said:


> PS - be careful with mating aluminum and ti parts...that requires a special anti seize lube.....and don't forget *slick honey* for fork stanchions.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> Am I wrong? Says on there official website "Slick Honey Grease set the standard in Paintball marker lubrication,"
> 
> http://www.slickhoneyusa.com/
> 
> Now if everyone who wrote Slick Honey, wrote Slick Honey Bike Grease there would be no issues. *But Slick Honey Grease is for paint ball guns.*


and yo-yos


Slickoleum - manufacture of Buzzys Slick Honey bike grease said:


> Our product has been implemented into several different industries or applications. Here are some applications that people have found and used our product on. Paintball guns, Optical slide mechanisms, high end YO-YO's. The best one; A drag racing professional had a problem with the push rods gauling due to the high spring pressures and lack of lubrication. The only cure this one professional racer found is Slickoleum. And unfortunate for us, this racer wanted to keep his secret all to him self.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Refer to my whole post, be specific...this is the beginner section  the next thing you no some guy is buying paint ball gun grease, not bike.


And ? Just because you never heard of it means that we cant use it on our bikes ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> And ? Just because you never heard of it means that we cant use it on our bikes ? :thumbsup:


You could rub jelly beans all over your fork stanchions for all I care. You seem to have a double standard, preaching about how people need to be accurate when posting in the beginner section. I find a error and the first thing you do it try to turn it around on me like its my fault I dont know that the same company that makes a very specific grease called Slick Honey which is used for paint ball guns also makes a bike specific grease that it labeled as such. So where are your remarks to the 2 people who did not specify that he should get Slick Honey Bicycle Grease and not the normal Slick Honey that is not made for bikes?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> You could rub jelly beans all over your fork stanchions for all I care. You seem to have a double standard, preaching about how people need to be accurate when posting in the beginner section. I find a error and the first thing you do it try to turn it around on me like its my fault I dont know that the same company that makes a very specific grease called Slick Honey which is used for paint ball guns also makes a bike specific grease that it labeled as such. So where are your remarks to the 2 people who did not specify that he should get Slick Honey Bicycle Grease and not the normal Slick Honey that is not made for bikes?


I hope you keep posting .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

'bike specific' :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe I should use this on my disc brakes...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Maybe I should use this on my disc brakes...


Well no duh , it says for disc brakes .


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

this stuff works


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Funny - the grease I pictured which we use on our Fire Trucks is made for equipment in commercial kitchens. However, it has all the necessary properties that we need.

Come to think of it, maybe I'll try gun oil on my stanchions and report back. After all it is designed for metal parts that slide violently on each other.

Dremer03 - You're a salesman's dream.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

okay looks like i'll go buy a 1lb tub of Park Grease. Does that **** ever expire? Because i think it will last me 10 years. 

Its about 3x the price of their small tube, but its like 10x the size


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hey nate, is this in your firehouse?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not far off from that bike when I commute. 

Louisssss - I don't think that grease degrades much over time when it is in the packaging. I don't have any first hand experience with the park, but I have pulled out various greases of unknown age and origin and found them to remain slippery and they didn't smell funny.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

louisssss said:


> okay looks like i'll go buy a 1lb tub of Park Grease. Does that **** ever expire? Because i think it will last me 10 years.
> 
> Its about 3x the price of their small tube, but its like 10x the size


It will be okay , as much as you ride it will last a lifetime .


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It will be okay , as much as you ride it will last a lifetime .


probably, its nice u know how much i ride tho. its the winter so i dont ride much now, and have some other things to do also. biking isn't the only hobby


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Dremer03 said:


> ^I've never heard of it and for good reason upon looking it up it is a grease for paint ball guns. I use tri-flow on my fork stanchions.


dude....while i do appreciate your enthusiasm....and creative way to get discounts (or make some coin).....i gotta say you are 1 true blue idiot sometimes....

*it is the exact same grease*.....


> Englund LLC is a diversified company. Our roots come from being innovative and creative. In the early 1990's I was a shock and fork technician for motocross which is when the grease formula was discovered. Besides blending and packaging our own grease I am a machinist and enjoy innovative mechanical design along with computer aided design. We take concept to reality with working prototypes. In the mid 1990's I developed a bicycle shock that used air pressure as the damping medium and then turned it over to companies that had the resources for mass production. This air shock depended on our grease for smooth and reliable linear action. *With out this out standing slick lube our shock project would have suffered. This bicycle air shock project is where the name "Slick Honey" started.* We would like to clarify the question that is always asked, is Slick Honey the same as Slickoleum? Yes, but let me explain. When I was designing bicycle shocks the company I was working with was selling my shock grease and they come up with a name and got a trademark which happened to be Slick Honey (Buzzys Slick Honey bike grease) and Shock Nectar (Fork and Shock Oil). Quality Bicycle Products purchased this trademark. www.qbp.com QBP controls world wide distribution for the bicycle enthusiasts. QBP does a great job and we have a great working relationship with them. *We have an agreement set up with QBP were we sell Slick Honey direct to the paintball enthusiasts via www.slickhoneyusa.com .*....


now please...go sit in a corner and eat a bowl of dix....and try learning some things first

kthnxbye....


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

does pricepoint know how you're actually representing their company? i think they'd be mortified!









marine grease is specifically designed to keep water and crap out of bearings. bike bearings get contaminated from getting water and crap in them. makes sense to me! marine grease is in every serviceable part on my bike requiring grease without issues. more than a few of us use it.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> does pricepoint know how you're actually representing their company? i think they'd be mortified!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do i get that?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

any auto parts store, or boat store. i think even a lot of hardware stores sell it. thats another good plus, its EVERYWHERE! i have a few local lbs's, but a lot of people dont. i just happened to be closer to the parts store than lbs when i needed grease. worked out great.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Time to lock this b!tch up.....*



Dremer03 said:


> ^I've never heard of it and for good reason upon looking it up it is a grease for paint ball guns. I use tri-flow on my fork stanchions.


I'll save you some time Vtolds. Just go ahead and send Gregg a PM or an email asking him to lock up this thread. You're going to get called out. You're going to respond with a post about someone's grammar. You're going to get called out some more. You'll ask Gregg to lock the thread.

So, I think I've covered it all fairly well. Go ahead and let the thread lock requests fly.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

$7.95 at any moto shop...before that I used a 3 oz tube of Phil Wood that cost $2 more.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

ended up getting getting the Park Polylube 1000 1lb Tub @ Jenson for $14.28 shipped.
If shelf life is > 10 years; i guess it should last me that long! haha
i actually just wanted to get lube because i got my new Park stand today, and will be getting some new Wellgo MG-1 TI Pedals.

oh **** wait, hahaha i just ****ed up. Just remembered that i needed some special TI paste for installing TI into my crankarm, is that right? Where can i get this?


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

Holy hell. I know this is the beginner forum but, it's just grease. Can't you just go to the Lbs and buy some????


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

GoBuffs said:


> Holy hell. I know this is the beginner forum but, it's just grease. Can't you just go to the Lbs and buy some????


or i can stay home and order it online and save money at the same time and get the exact product that i want. LBS has: high prices, low selection, time wasted to travel there...

I do love to go to my lbs tho, just for other things.


----------

